# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Обращение к Кришне: на "Ты" или  "Вы" ?

## Ruslan

Как следует обращаться к Кришне: на "Ты" или "Вы"? К старшим мы обращаемся "Вы", а Бог ещё старше.. Почему обращаются "Ты" ?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Как следует обращаться к Кришне: на "Ты" или "Вы"? К старшим мы обращаемся "Вы", а Бог ещё старше.. Почему обращаются "Ты" ?


На этом форуме работает поиск. По нему можно найти ответ: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=15995

----------

